# Nukes don't fit in Flat Rate boxes!!



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, these were taken with a Team WA certified camera.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh boy.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh chiiiiit


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy Mackerel.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Good god man !!!..... are you bombing with humi's now !!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

:faint:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmm, lets see whats going to happen here


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Roh-oh Shaggy. This could get messy.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Good god man!! You sir are officially required to go to your local ****** for treatment immediately!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

God help them.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rut-Row is right!!!*:fear:

*Cheese Louise Even____!!!!!!! !!!!!!!*

*GAH!!!!!*

:spit:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a feeling I know where these are going. :evil:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

When will it stop.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

opcorn: this will be good opcorn:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

holy crap Chris! Very nice:thumb:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

OMG, I gotta see the results of this one. 
Have you lost your senses??


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you serious...this is madness and so many other exclamations I can't even go into. Those are big boxes that are going to cause a tremendous amount of pain to their intended targets. Hope they have enough room to handle the contents. I had to look at the boxes several times....friggin nutts!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

More carnage! I like it!ound:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

If I received one of these, I'd take a day off from work...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!! You Washington boys know how to destroy.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

This is going to be good... can't wait to see the devastation.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Duck and cover!!!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW those are some serious heat going out... may god help us all....


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Enjoying my day off... hope USPS is too... 

Launching tomorrow!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Whhhhat!?!?!? Those nukes are serious!!!!! I couldn't even imagine what could be inside those delicious white cardboard walls...............cigars? A humi full of cigars? A small puppy with a bundle of cigars around his collar? An infant holding a box of CC's???? Or maybe....just maybe, a dancing midget with a large humi of cigars strapped to his back.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Whoa! Someone will have a big smile!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

That looks crazy/amazing/supercalifradgalisticexpialadocious.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got back from the Post Office... looks like they won't land til NEXT Tuesday... 

Each box was OVER 4lbs!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> Whhhhat!?!?!? Those nukes are serious!!!!! ......... Or maybe....just maybe, a dancing midget with a large humi of cigars strapped to his back!


*Ya BayBay!!*

*That's what we wanna see!!!!!!!!* :nod:

:rockon:

.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

This is insanity. 

Very cool insanity though


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cool. I will be watching this to see what could possibly be inside.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear they land Tuesday.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Unreal. I wanna watch. opcorn::smoke:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I hear they land Tuesday.


any hints as to whom shall be devastated or tracking numbers we can follow or are we in the dark.i think a u haul is in order here....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I hear they land Tuesday.


Tuesday? Thats enough time to be headed O/Seas! Hmmmmm, gonna start diggin just in case.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Their 2 screen names combined have 14 letters. 

Their 2 screen names share only 1 letter of the alphabet. 

Their join dates are 152 days apart.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Not another riddle..........


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Their 2 screen names combined have 14 letters.
> 
> Their 2 screen names share only 1 letter of the alphabet.
> 
> Their join dates are 152 days apart.


Phew! *Wiping Brow* Thank god for that!:wink:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmmm....
That's a fun Brain-Strain! :clap2:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Not another riddle..........


Kraze asked for it... blame him. :yo:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Kraze asked for it... blame him. :yo:


Is there a prize for answering the riddle? If so then blame away...... hahaha now I have some investigation on some to get a clue.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It's too easy for a prize.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Too easy? Good lord! How many members does puff have? That's a twisted, cruel joke!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Team WA cameras never work properly...there must have been a texan around to show you ...


That is just massive, in the words of the the prophet Joe Dirt- " Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang"


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Chris and Ducrider made their point in a big way. Take a look.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Outstanding hit gentlemen!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer BOTL!!!!:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome!! They both landed safely!! 

Do let us know how the Dry Fly is... it's apparently super small batch as only 1 liquor store near Seattle had any and they were limited to 1 order of 30 bottles and would only sell me one of them... So, I had to send someone else to get the 2nd one!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome hit!

Very classy Chris! What kind of stick is the one with the funky cap?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sa-WEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!*
Nice work Gents!!!

Congratulations jim:thumb:

*
That was very purty!!!!!!* 

.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn Jim, looks like you have your evening set! Great sticks and some tasty looking adult beverage!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Epic hit Chris. That whiskey looks gooooood!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I just found out from another member that you have to own a restaurant or live in WA state to get any!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Awesome hit!
> 
> Very classy Chris! What kind of stick is the one with the funky cap?


If you're talking about the one in the middle, that's a Johnny-O VBMF, supposed to be an awesome private production made from Cuban tobacco.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> If you're talking about the one in the middle, that's a Johnny-O VBMF, supposed to be an awesome private production made from Cuban tobacco.


Yep thats the one I was curious about. Sounds like it will be a great stick. But it reminds me of Sideshow Bob for some reason.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sideshow bob VBMF-LOL!!


----------

